# Government 1 Anarchy 0 (At least up here in Canada)



## wizehop (Sep 2, 2012)

One thing, Unemployment...

If there is one argument in why working for the man is alright (at least here in Canada) its unemployment benefits. With the type of work I have been doing lately I put in a lot of hours and in 4 months I have made enough hours to qualify for EI. Now I get 9 months at $750 every two weeks.
It aint striking it rich but its income rolling in while I roll out. I only figured this out (not that its rocket science) a little over a year ago so I have a few years of wasted money (seeing as I'm in my 30's now)

If you have been working/slaving at any job that pays into government programs you may want to consider it. Like I said I know this inst some fucking scam or anything new but its something that is there and should be taken advantage of.

Working for 3 or 4 months a year then fucking off seems like a fair trade to me. You can always still work for cash in between and really bring it in.


----------



## railroadron (Sep 3, 2012)

Damn I wish I was canadian! Can I denounce citizenship? LOL!


----------



## railroadron (Sep 3, 2012)

I work all summer long..Wish i could draw a check this winter instead of relying on money saved all summer..cause winter is when I get my ride on and HVAC slows down except those with seniority..at least for the company I work for..but wait ..then i d be a home bum>>


----------



## Amanda Cruickshank (Sep 6, 2012)

Yeah Employment Insurance is a benefit and a half.

_Canada's social system is amazing and so is the Health Care._
_I worry what will happen if it all falls apart with Conservative Government rolling in._

But Welfare is enough to live on if you live in a city with cheap rent. In some places you can get Disability Pension for having face tattoos!


----------

